# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Toksik Metaller

## iputisamo

*TOKSIK METALLER*


Canlı bünyesine girdiği zaman ona zararlı olan metallere Toksik Metaller denir. Toksik metalden metale, canlıdan canlıya değiştiği gibi konsantrasyona bağlı olarak da değişir. Toksik metaller canlı bünyesine havadan, sudan ve özellikle de alınan besinlerden girer. Toksik metaller zamanımızda en zararlı çevre kirleticiler arasında yer alır. Diğer çevre kirleticiler başlıca; deterjanlar,pestisitler,partiküller, gazlar, petrol ürünleridir. Bugün bilinen elementlerin sayısı 106'dır. Bunlardan 84 tanesi metaldir. Metaller toksik ve toksik olmayanlar olarak ikiye ayrılır. Toksik olanların sayısı, toksik olmayanlarınkinden daha azdır. Ayrıca, toksik olanların bir kısmı yer kabuğunda eser olarak bulunur., bir kısmının da tuzları suda çok az çözünür. Böylece potansiyel toksik metallerin sayısı bir hayli azalmış olur. Bunlardan da en yaygın olanları civa ve kurşundur
Metaller toksiklik bakımından ikiye ayrıldığı gibi konsantrasyon bakımından da bol ve eser oranda bulunanlar diye ikiye ayrılır. Tablo1. Yerkabuğundaki bolluğu binde birden daha az olan metallere eser oranda bulunan metaller denir.

Bu 12 elementin toplam kütlesi, yerkabuğu kütlesinin %99,42ü kadardır. Eser elementlerden sayılan baryum, gene eser elmentlerden sayılan altından 100000 defa daha boldur. Eser elementler veya metaller çevre kirlenmesi bakımından, bol bulunan elemntlerden çok daha tehlikelidir. Canlılar eser denen bu elementlerle jeolojik devirler boyunca çok az veya hiç temasa gelmedikleri için, bunlarla uyum sağlama mekanizmalarını geliştirememişlerdir. Başka bir deyişle, canlılar hep bu metallere yabancı kalmışlardır. Halbuki bu eser olmayan veya bol bulunan metallerle jeolojik devirler boyunca haşir neşir olmuşlar ve onlara uyum sağlamışlardır. Hatta bunlardan bazılarına bünyelerinde çok önemli rol bile vermişlerdir. 

Son zamanlarda antropolojik faaliyetlerin büyük ölçüde artması canlıyı, yapısının yabancısı olduğu toksik metallerle karşı karşıya getirmiş ve bunların toksik etkileri canlı yapısında kendisini göstermeğe başlamıştır. 

Metal Kirlenmeleri Ve Sonuçları: Metaller bilinen en değerli maddeler arasındadır. Insanoğlu bunları çok uzun zamandan beri kullanmıştır. Başka bir deyimle, metaller medeniyetlerin gelişmesinde büyük rolü olan maddelerdir. Zamanımızda bile insanlar büyük problemlerinin çözümünde gene metallere başvurmaktadır. Buna tipik bir örnek, enerji sorunu için uranyumun kullanılmasıdır. 

Insanlar metal filizlerinin yer kabuğundan çıkarılması, depo edilmesi, taşınması, kırılması, flote edilmesi, eritilmesi, rafine edilmesi, kullanılacak şekle getirilmesi, kullanılması, korrode olması, eskimesi ve çevreye atılması esnasında metallerle hep karşı karşıyadır. Ayrıca bir metal filizinin çıkarılmasından rafine edilmesine kadar geçen süre içinde insanlar genel olarak canlılar, sadece o metalle değil, filizinde o metalden daha az oranda bulunan öteki metallerle de karşı karşıya kalır. 

Bazı metal bileşikleri de kullanılmaları gereği direkt çevreye yayılır ve çevreyi kirletir. Buna tipik örnekler bazı kurşun ve civa bileşiklerinin kullanılmasıdır. Kurşun, tetraetil kurşun halinde kalite iyileştirici olarak benzine katılır ve motordaki yanma sonucu çeşitli bileşikleri halinde eksoz gazları halinde çevreye yayılır. Civa ise, fenil civa asetat bileşiği halinde fungisit olarak kullanılır ve çevreye yayılır. Ayrıca fosil yakıtlardan da çevre indirekt olarak önemli ölçüde kirlenir. Bilindiği gibi fosil yakıtlardan bazıları eser oranda olmak üzere kurşun ve civanın da içinde bulunduğu çok çeşitli metal ihtiva eder. Bütün bunlara ilave olarak bazı metaller de insan aktivitelerinin dışında doğal yollardan canlı bünyesine geçer. Bazıları da canlı bünyesinde birikir. Biriken metaller idrar, dışkı ve çürümelerle tekrar tabiata döner. Kısacası metallerden bir kısmı cansız tabiatla canlı tabiat arasında devamlı çevrim yapar.

Metalik kirlenmelerin çoğu sularla toplanır. Sularda toplanma, sularda çözünme şeklinde olacağı gibi, çözünmeden suların dibinde toplanma şeklinde de olabilir. Bu şekilde olan kirlenme şehir endüstriyel ve zirai atıklardan ileri geldiği gibi herhangi bir yolla atmosfere verilen metalik maddelerden de gelebilir. Atmosfere verilen metalik maddeler sonunda yeryüzüne döner ve akarsular vasıtasıyla su yataklarına sürüklenirler. Metalik kirlenmeler, organik kirlenmeler gibi kimyasal ve biyolojik yollarla parçalanamazlar. Olsa olsa, bir metal bileşiği başka bir bileşiğe dönüşür. Dönüşme ne olursa olsun metal iyonu kaybolmaz. Bu dönüşmeler esnasında bazen bir metalin çok toksik ve suda çözünen bileşiği de meydana gelebilir. Bütün bunlara ilave olarak, metalik kirlenmeler konveksiyon, rüzger ve sular vasıtasıyla bir yerden başka bir yere sürüklenirler. Bu şekilde dağılmanın yararlı yönleri yanında zararlı yönleri de vardır. üünkü, hiç kirlenmemiş temiz bölgeler böylece kirlenmiş olur. 

Yeryüzüne inen toksik metal bileşikleri nehir, yağmur ve kar sularıyla yeryüzü sularına ulaştırıldığı gibi yağmur ve kar sularıyla topraktan sızma suretiyle eser oranda da olsa yeraltı sularına da karışabilir. Bu nedenle bazen yeraltı suları da;çeşitli toksik metaller ihtiva edebilir. Içme suları da bu kaynaklardan temin edildiğinden, içler,inde çeşitli toksik metaller bulunabilir. ABD'deki sularda bulunan başlıca toksik metaller ve bunların çeşitli sulardaki konsantrasyonları ve şehir sularında müsaade edilen sınırları Tablo2'de verilmiştir. 

En önemli konulardan birisi de, toksik metallerin gıda yapısında birikmesidir. Birikmre sonucu metallerin konsantrasyonu sudakinin ve havadakinin çok üstünde çıkabilir. Böyle bir oranda toksik metal ihtiva eden bir gıdayı alan insan veya hayvan zehirlenebilir. Ayrıca insan vücudunun bazı toksik metalleri biriktirme özelliği de vardır. ürneğin, kurşunun insan vücudundaki yarılanma ömrü 1450, kadmiyumunki 200, çinkonun ise 933 gündür. Tablo3.

ünemli Metalik Kirleticiler: 1070 yılında yapılan temiz hava anlaşmasında civa, kurşun ve berilyum tehlikeli, bunlardan başka sekiz metal de tehlikeli olabilir kabul edilmiştir. Tablo4. Tehlikeli olabilirler, bu elementlerin çevredeki durumları çok sık kontrol edilmelidir aksi halde zararlı olabilirler denmek istenmiştir. Tehlikeli olabilir denilirken özellikle insanlar için tehlikeli olabilir denmektedir. Tabloda olmamasına rağmen insanlar için çok tehlikeli olan elementlerden birisi de Antimondur. Tabloya konmamasının nedeni çevrede eser oranda olması ve yataklarına çok az rastlanmasıdır. Bir metalin tehlikeli olabilmesi demek, çevreyi kirletme ihtimalinin büyük veya kullanılma yerlerinin çok olması demektir.

Tehlikeli 
1 Civa
2 Kurşun
3 Berilyum
Tehlikeli Olabilir
1 Bakır
2 Baryum
3 üinko
4 Kadmiyum
5 Kalay
6 Mangan
7 Vanadyum

*CIVA:*
Civa ve türevleri çok eski zamanlardan beri insanoğlu tarafından bilinmektedir. Civa metal olarak eşsiz kimyasal ve fiziksel özelliklere sahip olduğundan birçok yerde kullanılır. Bunun sebebi şunlardır;
1) -39 ile 357 Â°C arasında sıvı halde bulunan tek elementtir. Genleşme katsayısı bu aralıkta sıcaklıkla linear olarak değişir.
2) Metaller içinde en kolay buharlaşan bir elementtir. 
3) Elektrik direnci çok düşüktür. Bu nedenle en iyi iletkenlik gösteren metallerden birisidir. 
4) Birçok metali çözerek alaşım verir. Bu alaşımlara amalgam denir.
5) Bazı bileşikleri pestisit olarak kullanılır. 

Metal kütlece yerkabuğunun yüzmilyonda sekizi kadar olmasına rağmen elde edilmesi oldukça kolaydır. Zira yerkabuğunun belirli yerlerinde HgS filizi halinde toplu olarak bulunur. Bu filizin kavrulmasıyla metalik civa elde edilir.

HgS + O2 Â® Hg + SO2

Civanın üevreye Yayılması: Civa çeşitli yollardan çevreye yayılan bir metaldir. ürneğin üretimi esnasında civanın %2 kadarı atmosfere karışır. Bundan başka öteki metallerin üretimi esnasında da atmosfere önemli miktarda civanın karıştığı bilinmekte, ancak miktarı hakkında bir rakam verilememektedir. 

Kömür, linyit gibi fosil yakıtların yakılması esnasında da atmosfere önemli miktarda civa yayılır. Yapılan araştırmalar kömürde yaklaşık milyonda bir kadar civa olduğuna göstermiştir. Ilk bakışta bu konsantrasyondaki civadan ileri gelecek kirlenme ihmal edilebilir gibi görünmekte ise de gerçek böyle değildir. üünkü her yıl milyonlarca ton fosil yakıt kullanılmaktadır. ürneğin sadece ABD'de yılda 600 milyon ton kömür kullanılmakta ve bu kömürden 50-60 ton civanın atmosfere verildiği hesap edilmektedir. Bu miktar kömürde tespit edilen civanın onda birinin atmosfere verildiği hesap edilerek hesaplanmıştır. Bundan da anlaşılacağına göre sadece fosil yakıt kullanma sonucu çevre civa bakımından önemli ölçüde kirlenmektedir. Ayrıca yeryüzündeki kayalardan ve cevherlerden de yılda 250-300 ton kadar civanın çevreye yayıldığı zannedilmektedir. Metal yeryüzünde genellikle metalik ve sülfürü halinde bulunur. Civa heriki halde de suda çözünmez. Fakat bunlar doğada çeşitli yollardan suda çözünür hale gelirler. Bu yollardan birisi civanıj metillenmesidir. Civa kirlenmesi kimyasal yollardan çok, metalik yollardan olur ve civa parçacıklar halinde çevreye yayılır. 

Yukarıda verilenlerden de anlaşılacağı gibi civa, gerek doğal olaylar, gerekse insan aktiviteleri sonucu hava, su, toprak olmak üzere bütün çevreye yayılır. Havadaki civa konsantrasyonu nümunenin alındığı yere göre değişir. Tablo5.

*NUMUNEALINANYER KONSANTRASYON*

1 ) Hava, civa filizlerine yakın(Yaklaşık 400m) 0.00009ppm
2) Hava, bakır filizlerine yakın(Yaklaşık 400m) 0.00004ppm
3) Hava , filiz olmayan bölgelerden(Yaklaşık 400m) 0.00001ppm
4) Toprak 0.1ppm
5) Kaya 0.01-20 

Endüstri bölgelerinde yakın yerlerden alınan nümunelerde yukarıda verilenlerin çok üstünde değerler bulunur.

*Civanın Yarattığı üevre Sorunları:*
Teneffüs edilen havayla alınan civa, gıdalarla alınandan çok daha tehlikelidir. Metalik civa suda pratikçe çözünmediğinden, içme sularından civa alınması ihtimali yok denecek kadar azdır. 

1950'li yıllara kadar civa zehirlenmeleri üzerinde fazla durulmamıştır. Ancak 1953 yılında Japonya'da Minamata koyunda yaşıyan balıkçılarda ve ailelerinde görülen nörolojik hastalıklar birçok kimsenin ölümüne (44kişi) birçoklarının da felç olmasına neden olmuştur. Bunun sebebi uzun bir zaman araştırılamamıştır. Ancak kuşlarda ve kedilerde de benzer hastalığın görülmesi olayın sebebinin civa zehirlenmesi olduğu kanaatini uyandırmiş ve yapılan araştırmalar bunun doğru olduğunu ortaya koymuştur. Bu üç türde koyda bulunan balıkları yediklerinden zehirlenmişlerdir. Koydaki balıkların neden bukadar çok civa ihtiva ettikleri araştırıldığında, bunun o koydaki plastik fabrikasından denize boşaltılan metil civadan ileri geldiği tespit edilmiştir. Bu madde deniz canlılarının vücudunda birikmekte ve oradan da kurbanlarına geçmektedir. 

Koyda yapılan analizden fabrika atık sularının geçtiği çamurlu topraklarda 2000ppm, deniz suyunda 1.6-3.6ppm ve balıklarda ise 5-20ppm civa olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Kirlenmiş deniz suyundaki civa yaklaşık 0.1ppm dir. Bu rakamlar civanın balıklarda ne oranda biriktiğini açıkça göstermektedir. Isveç'te 1950-60 yıllarında kuş popülasyonunda bir azalma olmuştur. Bunun sebebinin civa zehirlenmesi olduğu ve civanın tohum koruyucu olarak kullanılan PMA'dan geldiği tespit edilmiştir. Bundan sonra Isveç iç suları üzerinde de araştırmalar yapılmış ve bunlarında önemli ölçüde kirlendiği görülmüştür. Bu kirlenmenin de Isveç'te çok sayıda olan kağıt fabrikalarında kullanılan organik civa bileşiklerinden ileri geldiği tespit edilmiştir. 

Amerikan bilim adamları kendi ülkelerinde kullanılan civa bileşiklerinin daha çok inorganik orjinli olduğunu düşünerek Japonya ve Isveç'ten gelen haberlere pek önem vermemişlerdir. Ayrıca, Amerikan bilim adamları o tarihlere kadar inorganik civa bileşiklerinin mikroorganizmalar tarafından organik civa bileşiklerine dönüştürülebileceklerini de bilmiyorlardı. 1970 yılında Kanada da çalışan bir Norveçli bilim adamının Michigan Ontario arasında bulunan bir gölde (Lake St Clair) yaptığı araştırmada göl suyunun civa yönünden çok kirlenmiş olduğunu bulmasından sonra, Amerikan bilim adamları konuya gereken önemi vermişler ve bu alanda yapılan çalışmaları yoğunlaştırmışlardır. Yaptıkları çalışmalardan Amerikan sularındaki balıklarda da civa birikimi olduğu sonucuna varmışlardır. Bunun üzerine FDA teşkilatı süratli bir kararla balıklar ve öteki yiyecek maddelerinde bulunabilecek azami civa oranını 0.5 ppm ile sınırlamışlardır. 

Bugün için hiç değilse aşağıdaki üç soruya cevp verebilmek amacıyla araştırmalar devam etmektedir.
1) FDA'nın balıklar için koyduğu 0.5ppm üst limitinin ne derecede geçerli olduğu
2) Balıklardaki doğal civa konsantrasyonunun ne düzeyde olduğu 
3) Balıklardaki civanın yarılama ömrünün ne olduğu

Balıklardaki 0.5ppm'lik civa üst sınırı, civanın bütününün balıklarda civametil halinde bulunması kabulü üzerine kurulmuştur. Ancak 1970'li yıllardan beri yapılan araştırmalar 0.5ppm lik üst civa sınırının pek yerinde olmadığını göstermiştir. Isveç bilimadamlarının iddia ettikleri gibi bütün civa bileşikleri civametil halinde değil, ancak %25-30'u, civa metil halindedir. Hele deniz suyundaki civa bileşiklerinin ancak, yüde birkaçının civa metil halinde olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Ayrıca Amerika Birleşik Devletlerin de yapılan araştırmalar civanın ancak %50'sinin civa halinde bulunduğunu ortaya koymuştur.

Enteresan bir çalışma da 1972 yılında yapılmıştır. Bu çalışmayla 70-80 yıl önce müze nümunesi olarak alınan ve muhafaza edilen kıç ve ton balıkları üzerinde yapılan tayinlerde bulunan civa yüzdeleriyle, okyanustan yeni tutulmuş aynı balık türleri üzerinde yapılan tayinlerde bulunan civa yüzdelerinin aynı olduğu görülmüştür. Böyle bir sonuç Amerika'daki civa paniğini kısmen de olsa hafifletmiştir. Ancak 1974 yılında yapılan bir çalışmayla da balıkları muhafaza etmek için kullanılan maddelerin içinde az da olsa civanın bulunacağı ve dolayısıyla müze balıklarından alınan sonuçlara güvenilemeyeceğini ortaya koymuştur. Yalnız insan aktivitelerinden çok uzak yerlerden tutulan balıklarda bile civanın bulunmasının civa paniğini gene bir miktar hafifletmiştir. Bu sonuç balıklarda bulunan civanın hiç değilse bir kısmının doğal kaynaklardan geldiğini ortaya koymuştur. 

Civa organizmada çok uzun süre kalmaz ve dışarı atılır. Dışarıya atılma süresi civanın biyolojik yarılanma ömrü olarak verilir. Civametil bileşiğinin çeşitli canlılardaki yarılanma ömürleri Tablo6'da verilmiştir.

TüR TEK DOZ BIYOLOJIK YARILANMA üMRü 
Fare Oral 8 
Sıçan Oral 16 
Kümes hayvanı Oral 25
Balık Oral 640-780
Yılan Oral 910-1030 
Insan Oral 70

Tabloda görülen yarılanma ömürleri oral (ağızdan alınan) civametil bileşikleri içindir. Ama enjeksiyonla verilen değerlerin yarılanma ömürlerinin de aynı olduğu gözetlenmiştir.

*KURşUN:*
Yerkabuğundaki konsantrasyonu az olmasına rağmen, kurşun insanoğlu tarafından eski zamanlardan beri çok iyi bilinen elementlerden birisidir. Bunun başlıca nedeni, kurşunun kullanılmasının çok kolay olmasıdır. şöyleki;
1) Erime noktası düşük olduğu için kolayca sıvı hale getirilebilir ve istenilen şekile döküm yapılabilir.
2) Yumuşak ve döğülebilir olması nedeniyle bir çok şekillere sokulabilir.
3) Kimyasa aktivitesi dolayısıyla nemli havalarda koruyucu bir tabakayla kaplanır. Bu kaplanma çok uzun ömürlü olnasını sağlar.
4) Bir çok metalle kıymetli alaşımlar verir. Bu alaşımların özellikleri kurşununkinden çok farklıdır. 
5) Civa ve altından sonra yoğunluğu en büyük metaldir. 

Kurşun gri renkli yumuşak bir metaldir. Metal eski Mısırlılar ve Babilliler tarafından da bilinmekteydi. Başlıca filizi galen'dir ve metal genellikle bu filizden elde edilir.

Zaman zaman kurşun zehirlenmelerine rastlanır bunların çoğunluğu içme sularının kurşunla kirlenmesinden ileri gelir. Bunlara yakın bir geçmişte atmosferin kurşunla kirlenmesinden ileri gelen zehirlenmeler de eklenmiştir. Demirden sonra, atmosferi en çok kirleten metal kurşundur. 


*Atmosferin Kurşunla Kirlenmesi:*

Bilimsel araştırmacılar atmosferin kurşunla hıza kirlendiğini göstermektedir. Bu husus kuzey kutbuna yakın bir yerde bulunan Grönland adasındaki buz tabakalarından derinliğine kesilerek alınan buz örnekleri üzerinde yapılan çalışmalardan açıkça görülmektedir. şöyleki; Atmosferdeki kurşun yüzdesi, endüstri devrimiyle artmaya başlamış ve 1940 yılından sonra da bir sıçrama göstermiştir. Benzer çalışmalar güney kutbundan alınan buz örnekleri üzerinde de yapılmış ve bu nümuneler de 1940 yılından önce kurşuna rastlanmamıştır. Ancak, çok yeni buzlarda 0.02 ug/kg düzeyinde kurşun tespit edilmişitir.

Grönland adası buz nümunelerinden çıkarılan bir başka sonuç da atmosferde milattan önceki devirlerde bile 0.001 ug/kg düzeyinde bir kirlenmenin olduğudur.


*Atmosferin kirlenmesi başlıca iki şekilde olur.* 
1) Gaz halinde 
2) Parçacıklar halinde

Gaz halindeki kurşun benzin içindeki kurşun tetraetilin veya kurşun tetrametilin yanması sonucu meydana gelir ve eksoz gazlarıyla dışarı atılır. Bunlardan başka benzine dikloroetilen ve dibromoetilen de katıldığından, kurşun eksoz gazları içinde genellikle halejenür bileşikleri halinde bulunur. Tablo7. Tabloda ikinci sütundaki değerler eksoz gazlarından bekletilmeden yapılan sayımlardan, üçüncü sütundakiler ise 18 saat bekletildikten sonra yapılan araştırmalardan alınan sonuçlardır.

Bu sütunlardan görüleceği gibi kurşun bileşiklerinden bazıları yüksek sıcaklıklarda (PbClBr), bazıları da düşük sıcaklıklarda (PbCO3.2PbO) dayanıklıdır. 

Kurşun zehirlenmesi söz konusu olduğu zaman akla gelen kurşun bileşikleri, kurşun oksitleri, karbonatları ve oksi-karbonatlarıdır. Havadaki kurşun kirliliğinin %98'i eksoz gazlarıyla atmosfere verilen kurşun bileşiklerinden ileri gelir. 

Parçacık halindeki kurşun bileşikleri çeşitli kaynaklardan gelebilir. Bunlar başlıca şöyledir. 
1) Kömürlerin yakılmasından 
2) Fueloil yakılmasından 
3) Alkil kurşun sentezi fabrikalarından 
4) Kurşun elde etme fırınlarından 
5) Pirinç imalathanelerinden 
6) Kurşun oksit imalathanelerinden

*TABLO7: Eksoz gazları* içinde tespit edilen kurşun bileşikleri, bu bileşiklerin yüzdeleri ve bu yüzdelerin zamanla değişmeleri.

Organik kurşun bileşikleri 140Â°C'de parçalanarak metalik kurşun ve alkil radikalleri verir. 
PbR4 Â® Pb + 4R
Motordaki vuruntuyu önleyen faktörün serbest kurşun mu, yoksa radikaller mi olduğu üzerinde yıllardır çalışılmasına rağmen henüz anlaşılamamıştır. Benzine kurşun katılması son zamanlarda bazı ülkelerde azaltılmakta veya tamamen kaldırılmaktadır.

*Sularda Meydana Gelen Kurşun Kirlenmesi :*

Sularda klinik olaylara neden olacak kadar kurşun bulunmaz. Amerikan Sağlık Teşkilatının (PHS) sularda kabul ettiği max. kurşun konsantrasyonu mg/L'dir. Metal endüstrilerine yakın sularda tespit edilen kurşun konsantrasyonu öteki sularınkinden yüksek bulunmuştur. Bu çalışmalarda bulunan en yüksek kurşun değeri 0.14 mg/L dir. Yakın bir geçmişte Avrupa ülkelerinde kurşun zehirlenmelerine rastlanmıştır. Yapılan araştırmalar bunun evlerde kullanılan kurşun borulardan meydana geldiğini ortaya koymuştur. Amerikada böyle olaylara hiç rastlanmamıştır. üünkü orada iç tesisatlarda kurşun değil bakır ve galvanizli demir borular kullanılmıştır. Sertliği yüksek doğal sularda kurşun boruların kullanılması o kadar önemli değildir. üünkü kurşun oksijen yanında doğal sularda bulunan karbonat ve sülfat iyonlarıyla reaksiyona girerek suda çözünmeyen kurşun karbonat ve kurşun sülfat verir. Bunlar kurşun borunun iç yüzeyinde koruyucu bir tabaka meydana getirir. 

Amerikada kaçak olarak imal edilen viskiler üzerinde yapılan çalışmalar böyle viskilerdeki kurşun yüzdesinin müsade edilenden 20 kat daha yüksek olduğunu ortaya koymuştur. Bunun imalat sistemindeki boru eklemelerinde kurşunlu leyimler, yoğunlaştırıcı olarak da otomobil radyatörlerinin kullanılmasından ileri geldiği sonucuna varılmıştır.

*Toprak Ve Bitkilerde Kurşun:*

Kurşun toprak ve bitkilerde eser oranda bulunur. Topraktaki konsantrasyonu ortalama olarak 15ppm dir. Genel olarak yeryüzündeki kurşun konsantrasyonu yeraltındaki kurşun konsantrasyonundan daha yüksektir. 

Değişik yüzdede olmak üzere çeşitli bitkilerde kurşun bulunur. Bitkilerdeki doğal kurşun seviyesi 5ppm in altındadır. Bu doğal kurşun seviyesi bitkinin yetiştiği toprağa ve içinde bulunduğu atmosfere göre artabilir. Bitki tarafından alınan kurşunun büyük bir kısmı bitkinin köklerinde birikir. Bitkinin kurşunu bünyesine alması veya asimile etmesi topraktaki toplam kurşundan ziyade topraktaki çözünebilir konsantrasyonu 0.05-5 ppm seviyesindedir. üok çözünen kurşun bileşikleri torakta çözünmeyen kurşun bileşikleri haline dönüşür. Bir çalışmada çözünebilen yüzdesi 2784 ppm olan bir toprak yapılmış başka bir değişle belirli miktarda toprak buna yukarıdaki konsantrasyonu sağlayacak kadar kurşun nitrat ilave edilmiş ve toprak üç gün sonra analiz edilmiştir. Ancak sonucu toprakta 17 ppm çözünebilen kurşun kaldığı görülmüştür.

Yol kenarındaki bitkilerde görülen kurşun kirlenmesinin büyük bir kısmı yüzey kirlenmesi şeklindedir. Böyle kirlenmelerin büyük bir kısmı bitkinin iyi bir şekilde yıkanmasıyla giderilebilir ve kurşun düzeyi yola çok uzak yerlerden alınan bitkilerdeki kurşun düzeyine getirilebilir. Ancak, yola yakın bitkilerin yıkanması, hale etkili bir şekilde yıkanması mümkün olmadığından kurşun, bu otları yiyen hayvanlara geçer ve vücutlarında birikir. 

*Kurşunun Vücuttaki Durumu:*

Atmosferde hiç kurşun olmadığı kabul edilse bile, insan doğal kaynaklarından, başka bir değişle yiyecek ve içeceklerden bir miktar kuşun alır. Bu kaynaklardan alınacak günlük kuşun yaklaşık 0.01ug kadardır. Ilkel insanın aldığı günlük kurşunun da yaklaşık bu düzeyde olacağı söylenebilir. Buna karşılık günümüz insanının aldığı günlük kurşun 10ug. kadardır. 

Iskelet veya kemiklerdeki kurşunu tayin etmek çok zor olduğundan veya kandaki kurşun konsantrasyonu tayin edilir. Bundan da vücuttaki kurşun hesaplanır. Klinik olarak kurşun zehirlenmesi teşhisi oldukça zordur. Buna rağmen yetişkin bir kimse kanının 100 ml'sinden mikrogram(ug) kurşun bulunması zehirlenmenin önemli bir işaretidir. Kandaki ug olarak kurşun miktarı şu anlama gelir. 

A) 40'dan az, normal
B) 40-80 kabul edilebilir.
C) 80-120 tehlikelidir. 
D) 120'den fazla . çok tehlikeli kurşun zehirlenmesi var.

Kurşun zehirlenmesiş hayvanlarda da görülür. üok kullanılan av bölgelerinde saçma yutan kuşlarda, kazlarda ve ördeklerde kurşun zehirlenmelerine oldukça çok rastlanır. Bitkilerdeki doğal kurşun seviyesi 5ppm'in altındadır.
Balikesir.edu.tr

----------


## iputisamo

Fetullahcılar Türkiyede Bakırdan yapılan çaydanlık ve semaver satarak milleti zehirleyererk kısırlaştırmaya devamediyorlar

----------

